# More Autopilot V2 issues SMH



## dubberscrubber (Feb 2, 2008)

Ok I'll start from the beginning. Bought the kit off of bag riders about a year and a half ago. Initially had issues from the beginning with pre-set failures. I guess they sent me a manifold with outdated software in it?? I dunno but they ended up sending me a new one with a new controller and from then on I never had issues again until this past week and they are issues I've searched for and have had ZERO luck with any help. 

So the FIRST issue I had was a COMM ERROR message showing up at start up and I checked everything, connections, fuses, the whole 9 and EVERYTHING was legit. So the next morning I went out to the garage and out of dumb luck, it magically started working again like nothing was ever wrong. :banghead:

Mind you, this is a car I drive about 6 times a year to local shows and whatnot. 

So I get the car cleaned up and take it to the last show of the year, park it air out and turn the car off. Had a good time at the show, get back in the car, air up and leave. NO ISSUES. Get home pull in the garage and turn the car off but stayed aired up so I could clean the wheels and tires real good. So after I get done wiping the car down I get back in and turn the key to air out and now the display won't light up at all. NOTHING. BLANK DEAD SCREEN. What in the H E LL. 

So I again, go through all my connections with a test light and check all my fuses. Everything still fine. Keep in mind both these issues are within days of each other. 

I'm at a complete loss. My car is is my garage stuck aired up.

Thank God I got it home and didn't get stuck aired out at the show. Even if they did send me a new manifold and a new controller I'd still be scared it would fail on me again. This isn't a thread to bash airlift or anything. So far the customer service has been awesome and I'm gonna give them a call again tomorrow. I'm just seeing if anyone out there has had any issues like this with their V2 management. 

Pic for clicks:


----------



## [email protected] (Sep 21, 2003)

how do you have the manifold wired specifically the switched 12v. We have had the same comm error pop up when try splicing into existing remote wires ie... amp, etc....


----------



## mark6kevin (Jun 23, 2012)

Had the same issue a few months back where nothing lit up or anything. My ground came loose. Not sure if this helps your situation.


----------



## blue bags (Jul 1, 2009)

It does sound like an intermittent power issue from what your describing. only ECU/software issues ive seen or encountered were system malfunctions not physically not turning on.

when the controller isnt lit up you obviously wouldnt see the tank pressure, but what im curious of, is if you drain some air from the tank to get it below 110 if the pump will kick on. that would tell you if you are still getting constant power to the harness and your issue is controller specific.


----------



## JettaGT8V80 (Jun 12, 2003)

make sure your ground contacts are clean, i will bet its a grounding issue since your car sits for long periods of time something may have come loose


----------

